# Visa Run - with 10 day grace?



## lo0py_loz (May 26, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm posting an emergency question!

I hold a British passport and am on Visit Visa. I have done the Visa run to Oman every 30 days as required.

Recentely, a few friends told me that there is now a 10 day "grace" period where they let you off after your 30 days.

I just need to confirm if this is true, as we don't want to be charged any unnecessary fees! 

Has anyone done this themselves?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

lo0py_loz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm posting an emergency question!
> 
> ...


Never heard of that, although if you do overrun you can pay a fine before extending/renewing. Your visa is valid for the number of days stamped in your passport, which used to always be 60. As well as doing a visa run you can extend it at a DNRD office. Ideally, of course, get your employer/PRO to sort out your residency visa.

-

-


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't heard of this either. As far as I am aware, if you overstay at the end of the period stamped in your passport you will be fined - and for the sake of ten days it's not worth the risk. As Elphaba says, visit visas used to be 60 days but it seems to depend who you see on passport control as to whether you get 60 or 30. If you get a 30 day stamp it can be extended once within the country by visiting DNRD and paying around AED600 for another 30 days, or you can cross a border and come back. 

If you do extend your visit visa within the country, this can only be done once before you will have to cross a border to renew. IMO AED600 is a lot of money compared to the amount it will cost for a tank of petrol to get you to the Omani border and back! 

Please take any information you are given about visas with a pinch of salt - unless it is issued directly by the government there is a good chance it's not accurate (and even then it's not guaranteed).


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I did a visa Run at the start of the month and got stamped for 30 days but they told me it would be valid for 40 days, but I wouldn't want to take the Risk. My new Work visa should be done by early June but again I don't want to take the risk So will probably do a visa Run on Friday or Saturday..


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I was a designated driver on a visa run last weekend, (I have residency so wasn't required myself) but one of the people I took have over ran the 30 days by 4 days and nothing was said.

One of the people I took have been doing visa runs for a long time, and there opinion was it is completely down to the mood of the person at the boarder, sometimes you will have to pay a fine, other times you wont.

My advice for what is worth is make sure you go, within your 30 days, but the odd day here and there, you should be able to get away with, just look innocent and apologetic at the boarder if anything is said.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

same here i dont take the risk, because someone tells you something and another official tells you another, dont think its worth 1000 AED for a mistake....


----------

